# TUG payment page issues?



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2016)

I know this is a longshot, but we have been trying to troubleshoot a nagging (and unknown) error with the TUG shopping cart (where you go to join or renew).

has anyone recently here tried to join or renew their membership and had ANY sort of error or issue with the payment process completing or timing out or giving some other sort of error?

you can either reply here, or email me personally at tugadmin@tug2.net

thank you!


----------



## jhac007 (Jul 23, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> I know this is a longshot, but we have been trying to troubleshoot a nagging (and unknown) error with the TUG shopping cart (where you go to join or renew).
> 
> has anyone recently here tried to join or renew their membership and had ANY sort of error or issue with the payment process completing or timing out or giving some other sort of error?
> 
> ...



Hi Brian!  Yes there was an issue a few days ago when i tried to renew and some sort of error (do not remember) came up.  However, I was able to renew for three years this morning but now it is still telling me my membership has expired when I request my password.  I did get an email receipt that I had paid.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2016)

could you email me at tug@tug2.net so i can look into it further?

(no need to put your order info here on the forums)


----------



## mrsteiner (Aug 10, 2016)

*payment renewal issues*

The same thing happened to me just now.  I renewed my membership and got a receipt of payment but can't log in as it says my membership is expired.  HELP!!!
I have called and left messages and emailed just a few minutes ago.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2016)

mrsteiner said:


> The same thing happened to me just now.  I renewed my membership and got a receipt of payment but can't log in as it says my membership is expired.  HELP!!!
> I have called and left messages and emailed just a few minutes ago.



You are logged in and showing as a "TUG member."  Did you pay with Paypal?


----------



## mrsteiner (Aug 10, 2016)

no, my discover card.  I do see I am shown as a member but when I try to log in to read reviews it does not recognize my membership. I have tried to get my password sent via email and it rejects both emails.  can I just try to join as a new member and get my $30 refunded after I pay as a new member.  Really need access ASAP


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2016)

TUGBrian just logged in, and will be helping  you soon.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi!

as we explained in the email, you paid with a different email address than your TUG membership is under...thus we have to manually find your membership and renew it for you.

you should be all set now.


----------



## mrsteiner (Aug 10, 2016)

thank you for your prompt response!  Problem fixed


----------

